# squirrel hunting



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been having some trouble finding squirrels in the woods where I hunt. Can anyone give me any advice about what kind of woods squirrels like to hang out in, how to hunt them successfully, where to find hunting spots, etc.?

I would shoot the tamer squirrels that live out of the woods, but they eat all sorts of junk, and don't taste quite as good.

I'm just getting started in actual hunting, so any advice would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

hard woods the ones you think are tame are not they just come to where food is.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

PeterW said:


> I've been having some trouble finding squirrels in the woods where I hunt. Can anyone give me any advice about what kind of woods squirrels like to hang out in, how to hunt them successfully, where to find hunting spots, etc.?
> 
> I would shoot the tamer squirrels that live out of the woods, but they eat all sorts of junk, and don't taste quite as good.
> 
> ...


Heck, just act like a nut. Actually, locate some Hickory trees or Oak trees and enjoy the hunt.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, thanks!


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Any hardwood tree that has nuts..... They love em. Also listen after a while of walking for them calling out to each other.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

ok, nut trees... got it.

Thanks!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello Peter,

I see you live in Michigan. I think the following will provide some good information to help you:

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/landowners_guide/species_mgmt/squirrels.htm

You will want to pay attention to the squirrel season:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363-312005--,00.html

Looks like you are good to go until March.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

They look like thrifty prey:


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

If they are around, you will hear them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Look under nut bearing trees for sign that squirrels have been feeding there. On our family land in Texas they feed on hickory nut, acorns, beech mast, and pine seed. They also like the corn that we put out for deer.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Listen to the noises that they make and try to learn to make them yourself. They are territorial little guys and even if you can't see them you can sometimes get them to answer back to a few chirps n' clicks. This won't call them to you but it can give you a direction to walk in the woods. And don't try to be loud at it. For the most part, If your calling any game you don't want your prey to think they'll end up in a fight with a huge opponent if they stick around or come looking to see whats up.. You want them to think they can stick around and kick some butt against the lil guy.

Once you get in range they will likely move to the far side of a tree to avoid ya. So carry a few 10" or so long sticks on you as you approach. When they duck behind the trees on you, you settle in for a min nice and still and toss your carry stick on the ground a few yards behind where he's hiding. With a lil luck he'll come back around to your side and you'll get your shot.

Best of luck,

POI


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Do you see nests out there? You could shoot those to get them to come out, at least until you get better at stalking, calling and sitting still.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Ive had horrible luck, they see me way off, yes Im quiet, and yes I am in camo. They run up the tree out of slingshot range, I stand there like an idiot for 10 minutes and move on frustrated, only to repeat the same thing.

Guess you just have to be lucky, right place, right time.


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Still hunt then. Sit quiet and still under one of the trees they feed on or bury nuts for an hour or more. Thats the right place, sit there and wait for the right time. Or near a creek where they come to drink. I dont even wear camo and I have had them come down the same tree I rest my back on. Up close and personal.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Im going ot find a good spot this wwekend and just sit for 30 or so minutes each spot.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Crimson Owl said:


> Any hardwood tree that has nuts..... They love em. Also listen after a while of walking for them calling out to each other.


"Hey, Joe! Y'want Chestnuts or Hazelnuts for supper or Papa John's?"

"Hey, Jenny, I'd prefer Macadamian!"


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Crimson Owl said:


> Any hardwood tree that has nuts..... They love em. Also listen after a while of walking for them calling out to each other.


"Yo, Joey, Domino's or Papa John's tonight?"

"Nah, Nat, let's do veal parmigiana".


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

PeterW said:


> I've been having some trouble finding squirrels in the woods where I hunt. Can anyone give me any advice about what kind of woods squirrels like to hang out in, how to hunt them successfully, where to find hunting spots, etc.?
> 
> I would shoot the tamer squirrels that live out of the woods, but they eat all sorts of junk, and don't taste quite as good.
> 
> ...


Actual hunting? Umm, as opposed to dreaming hunting? Just wondering..


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

D.Nelson said:


> Ive had horrible luck, they see me way off, yes Im quiet, and yes I am in camo. They run up the tree out of slingshot range, I stand there like an idiot for 10 minutes and move on frustrated, only to repeat the same thing.
> 
> Guess you just have to be lucky, right place, right time.


Just chew parsley.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Look under nut bearing trees for sign that squirrels have been feeding there. On our family land in Texas they feed on hickory nut, acorns, beech mast, and pine seed. They also like the corn that we put out for deer.


Henry's right as usual - look for knives, forks, chopsticks. napkins, condiments and the like.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > I've been having some trouble finding squirrels in the woods where I hunt. Can anyone give me any advice about what kind of woods squirrels like to hang out in, how to hunt them successfully, where to find hunting spots, etc.?
> ...


as opposed to target practicing and buying gear.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

PeterW said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > PeterW said:
> ...


Well then you're "ok" in my book : )


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Thick brush with many nut/ berries around do good for me.


----------

